# MoYu WeiPo 2x2



## mafergut (May 12, 2016)

This thread is for reviews of the MoYu WeiPo 2x2. You can vote in the poll above, but please only vote if you own this particular puzzle. When posting your review, please follow a template similar to this:
Where the puzzle was purchased:
When the puzzle was purchased:
Thoughts on the puzzle:

What are your thoughts of this puzzle? Please vote one of the options above - but please only vote if you own and have used this puzzle extensively!


----------



## mafergut (May 12, 2016)

Where the puzzle was purchased: Cubezz

When the puzzle was purchased: I received it today, May 12th 2016.

Thoughts on the puzzle: These are my very first impressions, which I will update when I have been able to really test it more thoroughly. Finally Moyu has made a puzzle that does not catch, like the LingPo, YuPo... even the TangPo. The puzzle is not as fast out of the box as I feared and is, in fact very controllable. I got the stickerless version and the shades are bright and very nice and it's easy to tell the colors apart.

Forward corner cutting up to 45º is effortless. It can cut a bit more than 45º with a bit of effort. Reverse is 3/4 of the cubie, so there is just a very narrow area where the puzzle won't cut in any direction. Maybe this can be improved even further with proper tensioning and lubing as the cube is maybe a tiny bit too tight right now.

The plastic feels quite soft and turning is smooth with a bit of bumpiness but less than, e.g. a Dayan. And, talking about the Dayan. Is this finally the Dayan killer? I cannot tell yet and this is something for real fast guys to say, not me, but what I can say, after using a Dayan as my main for a year and having tried many other 2x2s (LingPo, Yuxin, CB...) is that this is the closest thing to a Dayan that I have held in my hands and the 1st time I don't discard a 2x2 after the 1st half an hour of testing since I broke my Dayan in. So, very promising and a must for anyone that takes 2x2 seriously.

Right now my vote would be between excellent and above average but I will hold off my vote until I have done some Ao100s with it. Tell me what you think if you got one.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 25, 2016)

Sorry for the bump, but my weipo seems to have a weird problem. If I put the yellow, blue or red faces on the U face, the cube is unable to corner cut 45 degrees at any angle or tension. However, this is not the case on the other three faces. Coincidentally (or maybe not idk), these three faces are also where the fixed corner is. Does anyone else have this problem and is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Ksh13 (Jun 25, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Sorry for the bump, but my weipo seems to have a weird problem. If I put the yellow, blue or red faces on the U face, the cube is unable to corner cut 45 degrees at any angle or tension. However, this is not the case on the other three faces. Coincidentally (or maybe not idk), these three faces are also where the fixed corner is. Does anyone else have this problem and is there a way to fix this?


Just noticed that I have this too, except its the white instead of yellow face. Hopefully there is a way to fix this.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 25, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Sorry for the bump, but my weipo seems to have a weird problem. If I put the yellow, blue or red faces on the U face, the cube is unable to corner cut 45 degrees at any angle or tension. However, this is not the case on the other three faces. Coincidentally (or maybe not idk), these three faces are also where the fixed corner is. Does anyone else have this problem and is there a way to fix this?


Mine certainly cuts less on the 3 faces attached to the core (which in my case are white, red and green). It cuts a bit less than 45º on those and just over 45º on the other 3 (and with less effort) but, isn't that the case in all 2x2s due to this same issue? Even my Dayan 2x2 has the same issue to some extent.

EDIT: Checked all my 2x2 (I have 6) and I have to admit that it's much more noticeable in the Weipo than in any other. The Dayan comes in second, then the CB, then the Lingpo and Yuxin and, lastly, the Wittwo v1 almost does not have it. I just was amazed again about how well the wittwo forward corner cuts


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 25, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Mine certainly cuts less on the 3 faces attached to the core (which in my case are white, red and green). It cuts a bit less than 45º on those and just over 45º on the other 3 (and with less effort) but, isn't that the case in all 2x2s due to this same issue? Even my Dayan 2x2 has the same issue to some extent.
> 
> EDIT: Checked all my 2x2 (I have 6) and I have to admit that it's much more noticeable in the Weipo than in any other. The Dayan comes in second, then the CB, then the Lingpo and Yuxin and, lastly, the Wittwo v1 almost does not have it. I just was amazed again about how well the wittwo forward corner cuts


Hmmm, I have two other 2x2s: a Tangpo and a Dayan. Neither of them seem to have this problem. The Tangpo cuts slightly under 45 on one face but I'm guessing this has more to do with my tensions since I hardly use the puzzle. The Dayan seems to cut evenly on all faces however (at relatively tight tensions).


----------



## jaredye (Jun 27, 2016)

I have Dayan, Lingpo, Tangpo and Weipo. I find every one of them have the problem that the piece attached to the core allows less corner cutting (like 40 vs 50 degrees). However it usually doesn't affect my solves. I don't really need to cut more than 40 degrees anyway.

I might be the minority here but I actually like Tangpo the best. I like the way they construct the pieces so there's no gap on the corners.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 27, 2016)

jaredye said:


> I have Dayan, Lingpo, Tangpo and Weipo. I find every one of them have the problem that the piece attached to the core allows less corner cutting (like 40 vs 50 degrees). However it usually doesn't affect my solves. I don't really need to cut more than 40 degrees anyway.
> 
> I might be the minority here but I actually like Tangpo the best. I like the way they construct the pieces so there's no gap on the corners.


Same here with the corner cutting but it's true that it's most noticeable in the Weipo than other cubes. Regarding preference I like slower cubes, that's why I like the Weipo better than the Tangpo. I also like the wittwo v1 a lot (and the dayan, of course) but I have not had time to really break the wittwo in so I'm currently using the weipo and dayan almost interchangeably as mains.


----------



## TCKyewbs (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kplasma (Aug 14, 2016)

Help! Started out amazing and could cut anywhere, but now locks up on the three faces connected to the corner attached to the core. PLS HELP!!!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 17, 2016)

You can try to get the Yuxin White 2×2 ,this cube sounds good


----------



## Someonex2000 (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Allahjabark (Jan 11, 2017)

My friend who just quit cubing gave me his well-broken in dayan 2x2, and it is superior to the weipo in feel. However, the performance is the same, so I think it is a matter of personal preference


----------



## Tobies (Aug 20, 2017)

Isaac Lai said:


> Sorry for the bump, but my weipo seems to have a weird problem. If I put the yellow, blue or red faces on the U face, the cube is unable to corner cut 45 degrees at any angle or tension. However, this is not the case on the other three faces. Coincidentally (or maybe not idk), these three faces are also where the fixed corner is. Does anyone else have this problem and is there a way to fix this?


same with my weipo but it's still excellent


----------

